# trip to bahia, brazil (questions)



## birdspidersCH (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi there,

A friend of mine and I go to bahia, brazil this year.
Who was already there and could give us some tipps and advices ?

thanks in advance and best regards,
Martin


----------



## metallica (Jan 11, 2010)

i believe Lee can tell you something about Tarantulas and Brazil.


----------



## birdspidersCH (Jan 11, 2010)

it's not our plan to smuggle spiders out of brazil. we just want to photgraph them and collect data like you on your trip to belize, panama and so on.

if someone has any tipps, please =) 

best regards,
Martin


----------

